# Old Craftsman reel mower - glue for tire



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

DIherself said:


> My mower is probably from the 50's, very heavy (model # 1238172).
> After all these years, the tire split.


I doubt that any glue product will solve the problem.
I'd suggest looking into what NEW wheel/tire will mount on your axle.

Can you post a picture or two? (paper clip icon at top of posting window)
---
eta: Just looked it up. I thought this was a power mower.
Cutting to the chase... I think it's time to retire Wally's mower.
Even if/when you find new rubber... clean it up, oil it down and put it in
a nice spot to be admired by all who might chance upon it.


----------



## DIherself (Apr 26, 2011)

My camera batteries are dead, but I will send pics in a day or two. 

I don't need a new tire. It's split across, not lengthwise. When you see how beautiful she is for her age, you will understand why I want to try this heroic measure. 

I thought spreading glue all the way around the inside of the tire and at both ends of the split might give her a fighting chance. In its simplest terms, isn't it just a matter of gluing rubber to iron? There's gotta be something if they can put men on the space station.....

I called Sears parts but they don't even have the model number anymore. 

Wait'll you see her. Check later. There's always hope.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to work, but I'd try rubber cement.


----------

